# La nuda verità



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2019)

*La nuda verità*

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...ladina-delle-famiglie-arcobaleno-1718332.html


----------



## Vera (29 Giugno 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...ladina-delle-famiglie-arcobaleno-1718332.html


Ci sono poche cose capaci di sconvolgermi e questa è una di quelle. Terribile. Ancora più inquietante sapere che alcune delle persone oggi indagate sono le stesse che avevano già fatto porcate del genere, a fine anni '90. 
Inutile poi dire che, come per altri aspetti, bisognerebbe riprendere le vecchie leggi relative all'allontanamento dei minori dalla famiglia.


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2019)

a me inmpressiona il fatto che se ne parli così poco, di questa notizia.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Giugno 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me inmpressiona il fatto che se ne parli così poco, di questa notizia.





Vera ha detto:


> bisognerebbe riprendere le vecchie leggi relative all'allontanamento dei minori dalla famiglia.




I bambini *venivano allontanati dalle famiglie biologiche* per venire dati in affidamento dietro compenso.

https://www.corriere.it/cronache/19_giugno_27/reggio-emilia-lavaggi-cervello-scosse-elettriche-minori-dare-affido-ffc62328-98b5-11e9-a7fc-0829f3644f7a.shtml

[url]https://corrieredibologna.corriere.it/bologna/cronaca/19_giugno_27/reggio-emilia-affidamenti-illeciti-minorenni-maltrattamenti-18-indagati-06cff71c-98b5-11e9-a179-975f29b0e2d3.shtml

[/URL]


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2019)

capisci quanto è grave la cosa?


----------



## ologramma (29 Giugno 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me inmpressiona il fatto che se ne parli così poco, di questa notizia.


e non te lo chiedi perchè?
La sinistra o il pd quando governa è eguali a tutti si fa gli affari suoi solo per il vile denaro se no non si spiega i ricconi che gli danno spago e corrono con loro  senza fare nomi.
I valori tanto sbandierati sono un lontano ricordo come le feste popolari per rimediare  gli spiccioli tanto ora se magna comunque vedi la polemica dei rimborsi con Zingaretti , perchè non rifanno le sbandierate feste dell'unità?
Tira poco la pagnotella meglio il pranzo .
Mi fa specie Salvini che ne aveva parlato , Non di quello scoperto ora, il lucro che c'è per far prendere in affidamento i bambini .
Ricordo che ne avevamo parlato e io dissi di persone di mia conoscenza andate all'estero per averne qui bastoni in mezzo alle ruote a non finire i servizi sociali o case famiglie avrebbero perso il famoso dinero facile


----------



## Vera (29 Giugno 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me inmpressiona il fatto che se ne parli così poco, di questa notizia.


Non so, nel tg regionale ne parlano.



Marjanna ha detto:


> I bambini *venivano allontanati dalle famiglie biologiche* per venire dati in affidamento dietro compenso.
> 
> https://www.corriere.it/cronache/19_giugno_27/reggio-emilia-lavaggi-cervello-scosse-elettriche-minori-dare-affido-ffc62328-98b5-11e9-a7fc-0829f3644f7a.shtml
> 
> ...


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non so, nel tg regionale ne parlano.


il TG regionale in quanti lo guardano?


----------



## Vera (29 Giugno 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> il TG regionale in quanti lo guardano?


Eravamo io e mia nonna. Sono rimasta io.


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2019)

no buono


----------



## patroclo (29 Giugno 2019)

Se ne sta parlando, concordo che però non se ne parla mai abbastanza.
Le teorie personali del giornalista che hai linkato fanno rabbrividire, mai quanto avrebbe fatto sta donna.


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> e non te lo chiedi perchè?
> La sinistra o il pd quando governa è eguali a tutti si fa gli affari suoi solo per il vile denaro se no non si spiega i ricconi che gli danno spago e corrono con loro  senza fare nomi.
> I valori tanto sbandierati sono un lontano ricordo come le feste popolari per rimediare  gli spiccioli tanto ora se magna comunque vedi la polemica dei rimborsi con Zingaretti , perchè non rifanno le sbandierate feste dell'unità?
> Tira poco la pagnotella meglio il pranzo .
> ...


qui si sta parlando di strappare bambini alle famiglie naturali per affidarli alle "famiglie arcobaleno"

questo è un altro esempio di nazigenderismo


----------



## oriente70 (29 Giugno 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui si sta parlando di strappare bambini alle famiglie naturali per affidarli alle "famiglie arcobaleno"
> 
> questo è un altro esempio di nazigenderismo


Perché dici così [emoji41]  sei cattivo [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2019)

sta cosa non deve rimanere silenziata, nemmeno un pò


----------



## oriente70 (29 Giugno 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> sta cosa non deve rimanere silenziata, nemmeno un pò


Non è a livello nostro [emoji41], noi oltre i social non possiamo andare [emoji41].
Serve un megafono Nazionale .


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2019)

noi intanto facciamo la nostra parte


----------



## Marjanna (29 Giugno 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui si sta parlando di strappare bambini alle famiglie naturali per affidarli alle "famiglie arcobaleno"
> 
> questo è un altro esempio di nazigenderismo


Secondo me sei fuori strada, ci sono troppe persone in mezzo, il fulcro non sta lì. Nei gender. Anche se probabilmente sono stati visti come possibili "compratori". 
Non è la prima volta che si sente di assistenti sociali fare, concedimi il termine, cazzate levando bambini che vengono sbattuti in situazioni anche peggiori. E questo è il dato più grave. Che queste persone non vengano in qualche modo monitorate.
Infatti qui c'è un collegamento ad una Onlus _Hansel e Gretel_ del torinese già nota, qui si parla del 1993: 
http://www.vita.it/it/article/2019/06/27/il-caso-degli-abusi-sui-bambini-di-bibbiano-e-legato-allinchiesta-vele/152033/
https://www.huffingtonpost.it/entry/sventato-un-secondo-caso-veleno_it_5d149e12e4b0e455603862d1
I podcast: https://lab.gedidigital.it/repubblica/2017/veleno/index.php
Se si ascoltano si può capire il livello di manipolazione a cui venivano portati i bambini. Va ascoltato tutto altrimenti non capite niente.
(Cliccando in alto a sinistra si possono accedere ai successivi episodi).


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me inmpressiona il fatto che se ne parli così poco, di questa notizia.


Sono tutti distratti dalla capitana. 
Chissà perché.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2019)

https://www.avvenire.it/attualita/pagine/finale-emilia-ora-nuovi-processi
Questo è spaventoso


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2019)

L'ideologia è qualcosa che a un certo punto può appropriarsi di contenuti mutandoli per obiettivi diversi.
Porto un esempio banale. 
Oggi al Gay Pride ha sfilato un'associazione naturista orientata a sinistra con uno slogan 'Nudi siamo tutti uguali'.
Il naturismo è vivere in armonia con la natura, ma ciò che lo distingue da una sauna di soli uomini o da un sito di incontri per gay è la condivisione della nudità maschile e femminile liberata da tutte le costruzioni erotiche e non date dai vestiti. 
Per anni infatti si è cercato un equilibrio numerico tra uomini e donne preferendo le coppie ai single, che venivano tenuti ai margini, anche per evitare il rischio guardoni sotto false spoglie o persone motivate solo a incontri sessuali (come accade appunto nelle varie saune italiane). Ora l'obiettivo è cambiato e con la scusa del siamo tutti uguali gli uomini soli stanno prendendo piede in alcuni siti italiani mutando il rapporto numerico tra i generi. 
Ma che senso può avere stare nudi tra persone dello stesso genere? Che visione diversa può dare del nudo rispetto allo spogliatoio di una palestra?
L'ideologia e una visione politica di parte  sono riuscite così a snaturare qualcosa che sembrava inscalfibile perché connaturato alla visione di base, creando qualcosa che è quasi in opposizione.
In pratica si è conservato il sostantivo cambiando il significato. 
Anni fa c'era qualcuno che sulla base di un'interpretazione ideologica voleva introdurre la nudità facoltativa. Paradossalmente anche una donna in burkini avrebbe potuto dichiararsi nudista se intimamente aderiva alla buona parte dei principi del naturismo. Una situazione paradossale.
Ecco, ho citato esempi tutto sommato senza conseguenze, ma che mostrano dei meccanismi che applicati col criterio di favorire un'interpretazione ideologica e relativistica, possono provocare gravi danni.
Nel caso citato gravissimi.
Relativizzate il concetto di famiglia e troverete chi lo userà per scopi personali e a volte criminali.


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Secondo me sei fuori strada, ci sono troppe persone in mezzo, il fulcro non sta lì. Nei gender. Anche se probabilmente sono stati visti come possibili "compratori".  Non è la prima volta che si sente di assistenti sociali fare, concedimi il termine, cazzate levando bambini che vengono sbattuti in situazioni anche peggiori. E questo è il dato più grave. Che queste persone non vengano in qualche modo monitorate. Infatti qui c'è un collegamento ad una Onlus _Hansel e Gretel_ del torinese già nota, qui si parla del 1993:  http://www.vita.it/it/article/2019/06/27/il-caso-degli-abusi-sui-bambini-di-bibbiano-e-legato-allinchiesta-vele/152033/ https://www.huffingtonpost.it/entry/sventato-un-secondo-caso-veleno_it_5d149e12e4b0e455603862d1 I podcast: https://lab.gedidigital.it/repubblica/2017/veleno/index.php Se si ascoltano si può capire il livello di manipolazione a cui venivano portati i bambini. Va ascoltato tutto altrimenti non capite niente. (Cliccando in alto a sinistra si possono accedere ai successivi episodi).


  il fiulcro è proprio lì.   questa criminale agiva sulle basi della sua ideologia.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Giugno 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> il fiulcro è proprio lì.   questa criminale agiva sulle basi della sua ideologia.


Tentavo di far notare nel precedente commento che era già accaduto qualcosa di molto simile, ora non dovrebbero essere messe in pratica delle procedure perchè non si ripeta? 

I casi sono più o meno tutti simili. Famiglie con problemi, in qualche modo già note agli assistenti sociali, e in alcuni casi non viste benissimo neppure dalla comunità. Ora da lì all'abuso o al maltrattamento il passo non dovrebbe essere breve. Ed invece è quanto è avvenuto.
Sono stati colpiti i bambini di famiglie "deboli", spesso per problemi economici che già facevano appoggio agli assistenti sociali, non è che son andati a prendersi i figli di un noto medico o di un avvocato per dire, perchè è più facile far credere che persone in queste condizioni possano anche essere "l'orco". Questo era il meccanismo messo in atto in passato.

Se questo gruppo è stato beccato è stato solo perchè il gran numero di denunce per violenze ha destato sospetti. Sai cosa vuol dire? Vuol dire che un domani, se nulla cambia, stando accorti, qualche bambino può essere levato alle famiglie con lo stesso metodo. Prelevandolo da casa, strappandolo di colpo dalle famiglie, e facendogli il lavaggio del cervello, e indurlo a dichiarare cose di cui ad un certo punto neppure capisce più niente, perchè è stanco, sconvolto, confuso, gli viene detto che va protetto, ma da cosa non lo sa. Non ancora.

Non trovi un nesso tra questo: https://www.ilrestodelcarlino.it/reggio-emilia/cronaca/affidi-illeciti-regali-1.4671574 vedi caso dei due fratellini e questo https://lab.gedidigital.it/repubblica/2017/veleno/?p=2 ?

Questo è un articolo del 2013: https://www.panorama.it/news/in-giustizia/lo-scandalo-dei-minori-affidati/
Se sono arrivati a mettere in piedi una simile macchina hanno trovato un terreno che ha consentito questo. E ad oggi potrebbe anche non essere la sola.


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tentavo di far notare nel precedente commento che era già accaduto qualcosa di molto simile, ora non dovrebbero essere messe in pratica delle procedure perchè non si ripeta?
> 
> I casi sono più o meno tutti simili. Famiglie con problemi, in qualche modo già note agli assistenti sociali, e in alcuni casi non viste benissimo neppure dalla comunità. Ora da lì all'abuso o al maltrattamento il passo non dovrebbe essere breve. Ed invece è quanto è avvenuto.
> Sono stati colpiti i bambini di famiglie "deboli", spesso per problemi economici che già facevano appoggio agli assistenti sociali, non è che son andati a prendersi i figli di un noto medico o di un avvocato per dire, perchè è più facile far credere che persone in queste condizioni possano anche essere "l'orco". Questo era il meccanismo messo in atto in passato.


Ricordo a tal proposito  anche il caso dei fratellini di Basiglio.
https://www.tempi.it/una-pura-spaventosa-formalit-la-storia-dei-fratellini-di-basiglio/


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Secondo me sei fuori strada, ci sono troppe persone in mezzo, il fulcro non sta lì. Nei gender. Anche se probabilmente sono stati visti come possibili "compratori".
> *Non è la prima volta che si sente di assistenti sociali fare, concedimi il termine, cazzate levando bambini che vengono sbattuti in situazioni anche peggiori.* E questo è il dato più grave. Che queste persone non vengano in qualche modo monitorate.
> I





perplesso ha detto:


> il fiulcro è proprio lì.   questa criminale agiva sulle basi della sua *ideologia*.



Quindi, pregiudizi, incompetenza o ideologia?
Dove porre il confine tra uno e gli altri?


----------



## Marjanna (1 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi, pregiudizi, incompetenza o ideologia?
> Dove porre il confine tra uno e gli altri?


Che la responsabile dei servizi sociali fosse a favore di questa "ideologia" sembra abbastanza evidente.
Su base di questa una bimba è stata data in affido ad una sua ex, e se non ricordo male alla stessa furono assegnati anche il doppio dei soldi per l'affido della bambina.
Incompetenza non ne vedo, erano coscienti di quello che facevano e hanno messo in moto uno schema già noto (vedi il passato dell'associazione torinese), dove il giro di soldi è già alto di suo. In questo caso il giro di soldi è ancora più alto visto che pare che alcune coppie affidatarie abbiano pagato per i bambini.
Inoltre mettere in mezzo finti danni per abusi porta l'incasso delle psicoterapie che seguiranno negli anni futuri, nel caso passato il terapeuta era la stessa persona che aveva certificato l'abuso.

Mi sembra scontato che i bambini non possano essere dati a chiunque come fossero i nati di qualche "cucciolata scomoda", tanto più dove non c'è nessuna "cucciolata scomoda" ma ci sono bambini sottratti a famiglie che nei servizi sociali cercavano appoggio.
Il pregiudizio è stato usato come terreno fertile per levare i bambini a queste famiglie.


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che la responsabile dei servizi sociali fosse a favore di questa "ideologia" sembra abbastanza evidente.
> Su base di questa una bimba è stata data in affido ad una sua ex, e se non ricordo male alla stessa furono assegnati anche il doppio dei soldi per l'affido della bambina.
> Incompetenza non ne vedo, erano coscienti di quello che facevano e hanno messo in moto uno schema già noto (vedi il passato dell'associazione torinese), dove il giro di soldi è già alto di suo. In questo caso il giro di soldi è ancora più alto visto che pare che alcune coppie affidatarie abbiano pagato per i bambini.
> Inoltre mettere in mezzo finti danni per abusi porta l'incasso delle psicoterapie che seguiranno negli anni futuri, nel caso passato il terapeuta era la stessa persona che aveva certificato l'abuso.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Foglia (1 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che la responsabile dei servizi sociali fosse a favore di questa "ideologia" sembra abbastanza evidente.
> Su base di questa una bimba è stata data in affido ad una sua ex, e se non ricordo male alla stessa furono assegnati anche il doppio dei soldi per l'affido della bambina.
> Incompetenza non ne vedo, erano coscienti di quello che facevano e hanno messo in moto uno schema già noto (vedi il passato dell'associazione torinese), dove il giro di soldi è già alto di suo. In questo caso il giro di soldi è ancora più alto visto che pare che alcune coppie affidatarie abbiano pagato per i bambini.
> Inoltre mettere in mezzo finti danni per abusi porta l'incasso delle psicoterapie che seguiranno negli anni futuri, nel caso passato il terapeuta era la stessa persona che aveva certificato l'abuso.
> ...


Sulla opportunità di dare in affido bambini provenienti da situazioni già per così dire critiche e atipiche a nuclei atipici ho qualche riserva, ma me la tengo.
Ma non va dimenticato il carattere temporaneo cui questo istituto sarebbe preposto. E' un istituto che non è un succedaneo della adozione. Dovrebbe essere una tappa finalizzata o al reinserimento in famiglia, o ad una pronuncia che dichiari lo stato di adottabilità del minore. Verso il quale non mi risulta che i nuclei affidatari abbiano alcuna graduatoria preferenziale  (ma mi potrei anche sbagliare). Di solito quando interviene una pronuncia di adottabilità può intervenire qualche parente  (un nonno o uno zio ad esempio), cui viene di norma accordata preferenza. Ignoro quali siano in dettaglio i criteri. Per certo, in Italia non è consentito a quelli uniti civilmente di poter adottare.
La riflessione, caso mai, dovrebbe proprio partire dalla DIFFERENZA tra l'istituto della adozione, e quello dell'affido temporaneo. Questo secondo, dovrebbe aiutare il minore a "riprendersi" da situazioni altamente disfunzionali. Maltrattamenti, in poche parole. Che non significa solo convivere con genitori che dolosamente li infliggono, ma anche in situazioni  (di estrema povertà, ad esempio) che costringono un genitore a non avere i mezzi per occuparsi adeguatamente del figlio. Ecco: l'affido temporaneo non serve a  "dare una nuova famiglia". Serve a stabilire una  "pausa", in cui i bimbi dovrebbero essere accuditi, e i genitori messi in grado di nuovamente accoglierli, ove possibile.
In questo contesto io non so fino a che punto a farla da padrone sia stata l'ideologia  (per cui anche le famiglie arcobaleno possono essere di aiuto), la politica demagogica più strettamente intesa (affido temporaneo quale sorta di  "stravolgimento" dell'istituto della adozione, che invero risponde a tutt'altri criteri e finalità), o più semplicemente l'indotto finanziario che muove anche il compimento delle azioni più schifose.

I reati vanno accertati, e non è bene gridare al mostro. Così come certe informazioni passano attraverso canali che le possono distorcere. Se i fatti venissero definitivamente accertati, mi spiace dirlo, ma ai responsabili non farei mai più vedere la luce del sole. In questo preciso momento storico, in cui si discute su misure alternative alla carcerazione, credo ancora che anche il reinserimento nella società abbia parametri soggettivi minimi che il più delle volte non vedo quando a fare le spese di questi crimini sono bambini.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che la responsabile dei servizi sociali fosse a favore di questa "ideologia" sembra abbastanza evidente.
> Su base di questa una bimba è stata data in affido ad una sua ex, e se non ricordo male alla stessa furono assegnati anche il doppio dei soldi per l'affido della bambina.
> Incompetenza non ne vedo, erano coscienti di quello che facevano e hanno messo in moto uno schema già noto (vedi il passato dell'associazione torinese), dove il giro di soldi è già alto di suo. In questo caso il giro di soldi è ancora più alto visto che pare che alcune coppie affidatarie abbiano pagato per i bambini.
> Inoltre mettere in mezzo finti danni per abusi porta l'incasso delle psicoterapie che seguiranno negli anni futuri, nel caso passato il terapeuta era la stessa persona che aveva certificato l'abuso.
> ...


e favorire le famose case famiglia, gestite da cooperative dove succede di tutto. Poche sono quelle veramente con obiettivi seri.
Ci sono bambini che entrano da piccoli ed escono a 18 anni, sempre lì nella stessa casa o affiliat della stessa cooperativa.


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tentavo di far notare nel precedente commento che era già accaduto qualcosa di molto simile, ora non dovrebbero essere messe in pratica delle procedure perchè non si ripeta?   I casi sono più o meno tutti simili. Famiglie con problemi, in qualche modo già note agli assistenti sociali, e in alcuni casi non viste benissimo neppure dalla comunità. Ora da lì all'abuso o al maltrattamento il passo non dovrebbe essere breve. Ed invece è quanto è avvenuto. Sono stati colpiti i bambini di famiglie "deboli", spesso per problemi economici che già facevano appoggio agli assistenti sociali, non è che son andati a prendersi i figli di un noto medico o di un avvocato per dire, perchè è più facile far credere che persone in queste condizioni possano anche essere "l'orco". Questo era il meccanismo messo in atto in passato.  Se questo gruppo è stato beccato è stato solo perchè il gran numero di denunce per violenze ha destato sospetti. Sai cosa vuol dire? Vuol dire che un domani, se nulla cambia, stando accorti, qualche bambino può essere levato alle famiglie con lo stesso metodo. Prelevandolo da casa, strappandolo di colpo dalle famiglie, e facendogli il lavaggio del cervello, e indurlo a dichiarare cose di cui ad un certo punto neppure capisce più niente, perchè è stanco, sconvolto, confuso, gli viene detto che va protetto, ma da cosa non lo sa. Non ancora.  Non trovi un nesso tra questo: https://www.ilrestodelcarlino.it/reggio-emilia/cronaca/affidi-illeciti-regali-1.4671574 vedi caso dei due fratellini e questo https://lab.gedidigital.it/repubblica/2017/veleno/?p=2 ?  Questo è un articolo del 2013: https://www.panorama.it/news/in-giustizia/lo-scandalo-dei-minori-affidati/ Se sono arrivati a mettere in piedi una simile macchina hanno trovato un terreno che ha consentito questo. E ad oggi potrebbe anche non essere la sola.


  sai anche tu che esiste una violentissima pressione mediatica per rendere normali se non preferenziali le adozioni dei minori da parte delle "famiglie arcobaleno".  sappiamo bene che la cosa è una cazzata, ma come si sta vedendo nel caso reggiano, ne basta una di ste fanatiche messa nel posto sbagliato coi poteri conseguenti per creare sto casino.  se poi aggiungiamo le connivenze e le complicità di una certa area culturale e politica, la frittata è strafatta.  ma come s'è visto bene in questi giorni, qualcuno ha occhi solo per i diritti dei clandestini....


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi, pregiudizi, incompetenza o ideologia?
> Dove porre il confine tra uno e gli altri?


incompetente forse no.

diciamo che siamo ad un passo dal furore ideologico delle Irma Grese


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2019)

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/cronache/strappata-ai-genitori-ancora-venire-mondo-1727017.html


----------



## Marjanna (16 Luglio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/cronache/strappata-ai-genitori-ancora-venire-mondo-1727017.html


Nata il 25 luglio del 2017, e intanto son già passati due anni. 
:blank:


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2019)

i tempi della giustizia italiana sono quelli che sono


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2019)

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...sociali-hanno-portato-mie-figlie-1727787.html


----------



## Marjanna (17 Luglio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...sociali-hanno-portato-mie-figlie-1727787.html


Anni fa sono entrata per poco tempo in una casa famiglia per ragazzi (minori) per consegnare dei libri raccolti per bambini e giochi. Una casa difficile da trovare, dispersa nella campagna. Una casa grande, di quelle degli anni 60. Era estate, non mancava tanto all'ora del pranzo. Il giardino era immenso, con alberi che facevano una bella ombra, mi ha colpito perchè ho notato che era pieno di erbacce alte, non era usato, vissuto, calpestato. Al cancello mi aveva accolto il cuoco, un uomo enorme e tutto sudato, ma molto gentile e sorridente. All'interno un silenzio tombale. Mi aspettavo di vedere i ragazzi, di sentire almeno voci, rumori, insomma i bambini non stanno zitti, e invece non volava una mosca. Mi ha dato una sensazione strana. L'unica persona presente oltre al cuoco era uno psichiatra che mi porta nel suo ufficio dove poso i due scatoloni. Lo guardavo aspettandomi mi dicesse qualcosa, tipo "grazie, i ragazzi saranno contenti", niente. Fissava e stava zitto. Mi ha trasmesso un senso di gelo. Se non ricordo male ha solo accennato un "i ragazzi sono su" (in camera? a mezzogiorno?). Mi ha invitato ad andarmene non dandomi corda, e così è stato. Mentre passavo per un corridoio mi sono sporta e ho visto una grande sala con una tavolo lunghissimo dove era apparecchiato per il pranzo, tutti piatti di plastica e salviette, tutto con ordine. E silenzio, un silenzio tombale. Forse i ragazzi erano sfiniti dal caldo, in quei giorni era caldissimo (era metà agosto), però sono le giornate in cui si può giocare alle bombe d'acqua, e correre fuori.
Leggendo l'articolo mi è venuto in mente questo ricordo.


----------



## stany (17 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Anni fa sono entrata per poco tempo in una casa famiglia per ragazzi (minori) per consegnare dei libri raccolti per bambini e giochi. Una casa difficile da trovare, dispersa nella campagna. Una casa grande, di quelle degli anni 60. Era estate, non mancava tanto all'ora del pranzo. Il giardino era immenso, con alberi che facevano una bella ombra, mi ha colpito perchè ho notato che era pieno di erbacce alte, non era usato, vissuto, calpestato. Al cancello mi aveva accolto il cuoco, un uomo enorme e tutto sudato, ma molto gentile e sorridente. All'interno un silenzio tombale. Mi aspettavo di vedere i ragazzi, di sentire almeno voci, rumori, insomma i bambini non stanno zitti, e invece non volava una mosca. Mi ha dato una sensazione strana. L'unica persona presente oltre al cuoco era uno psichiatra che mi porta nel suo ufficio dove poso i due scatoloni. Lo guardavo aspettandomi mi dicesse qualcosa, tipo "grazie, i ragazzi saranno contenti", niente. Fissava e stava zitto. Mi ha trasmesso un senso di gelo. Se non ricordo male ha solo accennato un "i ragazzi sono su" (in camera? a mezzogiorno?). Mi ha invitato ad andarmene non dandomi corda, e così è stato. Mentre passavo per un corridoio mi sono sporta e ho visto una grande sala con una tavolo lunghissimo dove era apparecchiato per il pranzo, tutti piatti di plastica e salviette, tutto con ordine. E silenzio, un silenzio tombale. Forse i ragazzi erano sfiniti dal caldo, in quei giorni era caldissimo (era metà agosto), però sono le giornate in cui si può giocare alle bombe d'acqua, e correre fuori.
> Leggendo l'articolo mi è venuto in mente questo ricordo.


Bellissima descrizione; uno spunto per un romanzo o una sceneggiatura . Vedrei bene Pupi Avati o scola (buonanima)  nel descrivere quella staticità del contesto che hai citato. 
E purtroppo la realtà è solo lo spunto della fantasia.


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2019)

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...mbo-autistico-ora-finisce-affido-1731835.html


----------



## stany (25 Luglio 2019)

Fino a cinquant'anni fa le figure problematiche finivano nei manicomi; da Basaglia in poi l'assistenza statale si è specializzata nella gestione di tali figure ,che un tempo vivevano assieme all'interno di strutture che non andavano tanto per il sottile coi malcapitati che li dentroo finivano. Paradossalmente oggi, dopo decenni in cui si è voluto dare dignità al malato, al disagiato , ai figli senza famiglia ,o con genitori non giudicati responsabili o peggio, ci troviamo di fronte a situazioni ,marginali  nel complesso, in cui le aberrazioni originate dalla protervia ,dalla cupidigia e comunque da una prepotenza incompatibile coi protocolli e con l'etica umana e professionale,producono casi di una gravità anacronistica ed impensabile al giorno d'oggi. 
La vera domanda è , come sia possibile una connivenza tale tra , politica, mondo accademico scientifico ed anche  l'omissione da parte del mondo dell'informazione; oggi le cose si conoscono in tempo reale , e la censura non è quella del ventennio  ,così come gli strumenti di divulgazione.
Mia zia lavorò dagli anni trenta fino ai settanta all'interno di un famoso "manicomio" del nord, e certe situazioni, seppur gestite con la massima umanità dal personale che si prendeva cura del "paziente" (c'era gente sana che passava la vita in manicomio per vari motivi) erano all'ordine del giorno, come l'elettroshock , allora legale ; mia zia era una sostenitrice di questa pratica ,in quanto aveva rilevato che in molto casi "funzionava"! 
Ma oggi, nel terzo millennio, come è possibile che uno stato ,nella propria emanazione che dovrebbe avere un approccio umano con una umanità in difficoltà ,sia così pervasivo , imperioso ed autoritario, che nemmeno nell'URSS di  settant'anni addietro .....Seppure nelle percentuali minime che oggi conosciamo. Il problema sta sempre in chi applica le leggi, anche buone ; per esempio : un giudice onorario non può mai decidere sull'assegnazione di un minore (ma i giudici sono oberati, e allora....) . Un bimbo in casa famiglia costa allo stato 400 euro al giorno! Perché non darne 100 alla famiglia di origine, se il problema è la povertà e solo quello (conosco dei casi). Perché una famiglia deve temere l'assistente sociale quando è in difficoltà? Abbiamo perso di vista l'obiettivo di uno stato che deve aiutare i propri cittadini ,anziché minacciarli....Tanto , per quanto si controlli, ci sarà sempre il padre degenere ,non rinosciuto tale , che si farà i selfie in autostrada sotto cocaina e che ucciderà così i figli ; ma forse lui era parente di qualche pezzo grosso che ha consentito che i figli potessero essergli assegnati nella separazione condivisa .Funziona purtroppo molto spesso così! E situazioni impensabili vengono a galla solo dopo casi eclatanti; però ,tutti prima sapevano....


----------



## disincantata (26 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Fino a cinquant'anni fa le figure problematiche finivano nei manicomi; da Basaglia in poi l'assistenza statale si è specializzata nella gestione di tali figure ,che un tempo vivevano assieme all'interno di strutture che non andavano tanto per il sottile coi malcapitati che li dentroo finivano. Paradossalmente oggi, dopo decenni in cui si è voluto dare dignità al malato, al disagiato , ai figli senza famiglia ,o con genitori non giudicati responsabili o peggio, ci troviamo di fronte a situazioni ,marginali  nel complesso, in cui le aberrazioni originate dalla protervia ,dalla cupidigia e comunque da una prepotenza incompatibile coi protocolli e con l'etica umana e professionale,producono casi di una gravità anacronistica ed impensabile al giorno d'oggi.
> La vera domanda è , come sia possibile una connivenza tale tra , politica, mondo accademico scientifico ed anche  l'omissione da parte del mondo dell'informazione; oggi le cose si conoscono in tempo reale , e la censura non è quella del ventennio  ,così come gli strumenti di divulgazione.
> Mia zia lavorò dagli anni trenta fino ai settanta all'interno di un famoso "manicomio" del nord, e certe situazioni, seppur gestite con la massima umanità dal personale che si prendeva cura del "paziente" (c'era gente sana che passava la vita in manicomio per vari motivi) erano all'ordine del giorno, come l'elettroshock , allora legale ; mia zia era una sostenitrice di questa pratica ,in quanto aveva rilevato che in molto casi "funzionava"!
> Ma oggi, nel terzo millennio, come è possibile che uno stato ,nella propria emanazione che dovrebbe avere un approccio umano con una umanità in difficoltà ,sia così pervasivo , imperioso ed autoritario, che nemmeno nell'URSS di  settant'anni addietro .....Seppure nelle percentuali minime che oggi conosciamo. Il problema sta sempre in chi applica le leggi, anche buone ; per esempio : un giudice onorario non può mai decidere sull'assegnazione di un minore (ma i giudici sono oberati, e allora....) . Un bimbo in casa famiglia costa allo stato 400 euro al giorno! Perché non darne 100 alla famiglia di origine, se il problema è la povertà e solo quello (conosco dei casi). Perché una famiglia deve temere l'assistente sociale quando è in difficoltà? Abbiamo perso di vista l'obiettivo di uno stato che deve aiutare i propri cittadini ,anziché minacciarli....Tanto , per quanto si controlli, ci sarà sempre il padre degenere ,non rinosciuto tale , che si farà i selfie in autostrada sotto cocaina e che ucciderà così i figli ; ma forse lui era parente di qualche pezzo grosso che ha consentito che i figli potessero essergli assegnati nella separazione condivisa .Funziona purtroppo molto spesso così! E situazioni impensabili vengono a galla solo dopo casi eclatanti; però ,tutti prima sapevano....



Basterebbe dessero 20 euro al giorno ad una famiglia povera per sfamare un figlio non 100.
Le case famiglia sono quasi tutte  gestite da parenti o   amici di giudici minorili, come molti Cas,   ed   il loro interesse e solo puramente lucrativo.
Nessuno ha mai fatto chiarezza su come gestiscano   i fondi, troppi.  400 e' il top la media e' 130, semore tanti tanti soldi.


----------



## stany (26 Luglio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Basterebbe dessero 20 euro al giorno ad una famiglia povera per sfamare un figlio non 100.
> Le case famiglia sono quasi tutte  gestite da parenti o   amici di giudici minorili, come molti Cas,   ed   il loro interesse e solo puramente lucrativo.
> Nessuno ha mai fatto chiarezza su come gestiscano   i fondi, troppi.  400 e' il top la media e' 130, semore tanti tanti soldi.


È indubbio che nei casi di Moncalieri e Bibbiano vi siano commistioni di figure politiche , ospedaliere ,"scientifiche" ; una associazione a delinquere . Sicuro che in questi casi calcavano la mano anche sulla richiesta economica , perché le cifre che ho sentito son quelle. Sicuri di farla franca , che il sistema che andava avanti da anni non fosse controllabile .Forse è sempre stato così,anche in maggior misura; ma il fatto che si siano verificati in regioni avanzate per economia e tradizioni etico sociali all'avanguardia nella sussidiarietà ,la dice lunga sulla impossibilità che non ci fossero coperture politiche ,o comunque delle istituzioni.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> È indubbio che nei casi di Moncalieri e Bibbiano vi siano commistioni di figure politiche , ospedaliere ,"scientifiche" ; una associazione a delinquere . Sicuro che in questi casi calcavano la mano anche sulla richiesta economica , perché le cifre che ho sentito son quelle. Sicuri di farla franca , che il sistema che andava avanti da anni non fosse controllabile .Forse è sempre stato così,anche in maggior misura; ma il fatto che si siano verificati in regioni avanzate per economia e tradizioni etico sociali all'avanguardia nella sussidiarietà ,la dice lunga sulla impossibilità che non ci fossero coperture politiche ,o comunque delle istituzioni.


E' sempre la solita Italia...

[video=youtube_share;5Wr6OwKYxFc]https://youtu.be/5Wr6OwKYxFc[/video]


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' sempre la solita Italia...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;5Wr6OwKYxFc]https://youtu.be/5Wr6OwKYxFc[/video]


Comunque migliore di quella di 70/80 fa. Oggi c'è informazione,consapevolezza. Un tempo succedeva di peggio e non si sapeva. E non siamo l'unico paese in cui accadono; scandali simili sono capitati  nella civile Inghilterra.Dobbiamo smetterla di sputarci addosso; non siamo peggio degli altri, anche se vigili in mutande timbrano il cartellino, oppure medici in servizio vanno al supermercato, o giudici per piazzare i propri figli scendono a compromessi col malaffare.
Le leggi ci sono , vanno applicate : chi sbaglia paghi.
Un dipendente pubblico deve temere il licenziamento quando agisce scorrettamente, tradendo spesso il giuramento (lo fa anche il portalettere) verso lo stato; non che al massimo tema la sospensione dello stipendio.
E lo dico da "sovietico"....


----------



## Marjanna (27 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Comunque migliore di quella di 70/80 fa. Oggi c'è informazione,consapevolezza. Un tempo succedeva di peggio e non si sapeva. E non siamo l'unico paese in cui accadono; scandali simili sono capitati  nella civile Inghilterra.Dobbiamo smetterla di sputarci addosso; non siamo peggio degli altri, anche se vigili in mutande timbrano il cartellino, oppure medici in servizio vanno al supermercato, o giudici per piazzare i propri figli scendono a compromessi col malaffare.
> Le leggi ci sono , vanno applicate : chi sbaglia paghi.
> Un dipendente pubblico deve temere il licenziamento quando agisce scorrettamente, tradendo spesso il giuramento (lo fa anche il portalettere) verso lo stato; non che al massimo tema la sospensione dello stipendio.
> E lo dico da "sovietico"....


Stany era una battuta... lo so che queste cose capitano nel mondo in generale.
Sul "chi sbaglia paghi" e sul "le leggi ci sono" ho molte riserve.

Ad esempio se fossi un figlio levato alla mia famiglia di origine (magari povera ma che mi amava) e sbattuto per anni in una casa famiglia, dove magari mi han pure riempito di pastigliette della felicità di chi le produce, e raggiunta la maggiore età volessi mi fosse risarcito quanto mi è stato levato dovrei provare il danno subito, dovrei provare che i miei genitori non erano due sciacalli, e per farlo dovrei avere un avvocato con i controcoglioni che mi metta in contatto con altri specialisti, e la forza di lottare per anni e anni e anni.
E c'è anche un'altra cosa che dovrei avere: soldi.
Giustizia uguale soldi. Chi ne ha di più vince.


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Stany era una battuta... lo so che queste cose capitano nel mondo in generale.
> Sul "chi sbaglia paghi" e sul "le leggi ci sono" ho molte riserve.
> 
> Ad esempio se fossi un figlio levato alla mia famiglia di origine (magari povera ma che mi amava) e sbattuto per anni in una casa famiglia, dove magari mi han pure riempito di pastigliette della felicità di chi le produce, e raggiunta la maggiore età volessi mi fosse risarcito quanto mi è stato levato dovrei provare il danno subito, dovrei provare che i miei genitori non erano due sciacalli, e per farlo dovrei avere un avvocato con i controcoglioni che mi metta in contatto con altri specialisti, e la forza di lottare per anni e anni e anni.
> ...


Non dovrebbe essere così....ma.è un fatto che solo a Roma e provincia vi siamo più avvocati che in tutta la Francia. Siamo garantisti , e va' bene! Ma spesso si perde la.realta oggettiva ed i furbi la fanno franca. Quei ragazzi sono segnati per sempre ; qualunque indennizzo economico sarebbe solo un palliativo. E addirittura nel loro interesse non proseguire nelle rivendicazioni per riuscire a seppellire il prima possibile i fantasmi di quelle vicende; prodomo loro dovrebbe essere uno stato veramente efficiente a rivendicare  la giustizia nei tempi giusti,non incorrendo in anomalie burocratiche che magari portano alla prescrizione. Ma sappiamo che una causa di lavoro necessità in media di tre anni per arrivare a sentenza. Ci sono casi di cronaca che durano fa trent'anni. C'è chi muore senza vedere compiuto il proprio processo ,la causa , che negli anni è passata su più scrivanie di giudici diversi, i quali hanno dovuto raccogliere individualmente tutte le prove, risentire i testi ecc....
La cosa più grave comunque rimane il fatto che una certa politica connivente abbia coperto o almeno omesso le anomalie che hanno portato ad aberrazioni del genere, compiute prima di tutto nei confronti di soggetti indifesi come possono essere dei bambini.


----------

